# Kinh nghiệm và xu hướng kinh doanh spa hot nhất hiện nay



## hunghb (3 Tháng năm 2021)

Kinh nghiệm và xu hướng kinh doanh spa hot nhất hiện nay

Nếu bạn đang muốn mở và kinh doanh spa thành công thì hãy theo dõi bài viết này của Open24 nhé. Bài viết tổng hợp tất cả những kinh nghiệm cần thiết để kinh doanh thành công spa thẩm mỹ viện.

Không nắm bắt được như cầu thị trường

Theo nghiên cứu thì phần lớn những chủ đầu tư kinh doanh Spa đều là những người  “tay ngang”. Họ là kỹ thuật viên Spa không hiểu về kinh doanh, hoặc doanh nhân không am hiểu về Spa…Nếu chủ đầu tư không xác định được thị trường đang thiếu cái gì, khách hàng đang cần gì, nên kinh doanh theo hướng nào..sẽ dẫn đến sự dàn trải lãng phí, không  hiệu quả, không đáp ứng được nhu cầu của thị trường.

Vì vậy, trước khi có ý định đầu tư vào ngành này, bạn phải có kế hoạch  nghiên cứu thị trường thật kỹ  bao gồm các yếu tố như xu hướng thị trường, đối tượng khách hàng, địa điểm kinh doanh, mô hình spa…https://www.google.no/url?q=http://duongtammvbeauty.com/

Chủ kinh doanh spa không chú trọng đầu tư vào con người

Nhiều chủ spa xuất phát từ kỹ thuật viên có tay nghề chuyên môn nên luôn muốn tự mình làm tất cả mọi việc. Và họ không chú trọng việc tuyển chọn, đào tạo nhân viên. Nhưng khi khối lượng khách hàng tăng, áp lực từ khối lương công việc quá nhiều sẽ làm quá tải  khiến  quy trình làm cho khách  trở nên thiếu sót. Đây chính là nguyên nhân khiến công việc kinh doanh thất bại.

Bởi thế,ngay từ đầu hệ thống nhân viên cần được đào tạo bài bản và tính toán kĩ lưỡng. Đặc biệt khi tuyển dụng nên chú trọng đến yếu tố tính cách con người hơn là kỹ năng làm việc. Bởi dạy kỹ thuật thì dễ nhưng thay đổi tính cách thì rất khó.



Lựa chọn đơn vị thiết kế thi công spa không uy tín

Khi mở spa, chủ đầu tư luôn mong muốn có được một spa đẹp, sang trọng để hút khách. Nhưng thực tế điều quan trọng trong khi xây dựng là phải đảm bảo công năng sử dụng, đúng mô hình spa theo đuổi, và có được phong cách riêng của mình.

Vì vậy, để tránh việc bị bất tiện khi spa đi vào hoạt động không đáp ứng được yêu cầu, chủ đầu tư cần lựa chọn đơn vị thi công thiết kế  giàu kinh nghiệm, có kiến thức chuyên môn sâu rộng để tạo nên một spa hoàn chỉnh 

Không đào tạo nhân sự tư vấn và marketing

Hạn chế đào tạo nhân sự về tư vấn bán hàng, tư duy marketing là 1 trong những sai lầm thường thấy của các spa hiện nay. Phần lớn, chủ spa chỉ chú trọng đào tạo chuyên môn kĩ thuật, bỏ qua yếu tố về kĩ năng giao tiếp, tư vấn, chăm sóc bán hàng..mà không biết rằng, chính những kĩ năng đó cũng đóng góp một phần không nhỏ để thu hút và kéo khách quay lại Spa.

1.2. Các yếu tố để kinh doanh spa thành công

Am hiểu kiến thức spa một cách khoa học

Các biện pháp làm đẹp trong spa luôn phải khoa học và rõ ràng nên cần có sự am hiểu chi tiết và đầy đủ về các loại da và dinh dưỡng đối với làn da; cách massage và các nguyên lý 

Thuần thục các kĩ thuật và kĩ năng trong trị liệu

Kĩ thuật và kĩ năng là không thể thiếu để có thể thực hành được các liệu trình trị liệu và thư giãn một cách phong phú, hiệu quả cho khách hàng như Kỹ thuật tẩy trang, massage, waxing,…

Tùy vào đặc thù riêng của từng loại kinh doanh spa, các Spa có thể bổ sung thêm các kỹ thuật thư giãn khác như : massage đá nóng, massage aroma, massage Thái, massage Shiatsu Nhật, massage cho thai phụ,…

Thuộc lòng công dụng và cách vận hành các thiết bị máy móc, sản phẩm

Đa số các phương pháp làm đẹp hiện nay đều có liên quan đến máy móc, kĩ thuật hiện đại. Tránh sử dụng sai chức năng, nên đưa ra các liệu trình trị liệu, thư giãn phù hợp với từng nhu cầu riêng biệt của khách hàng.

Xây dựng bộ nhận diện thương hiệu thu hút

Thương hiệu chính là yếu tố quan trọng hàng đầu giúp bạn gây ấn tượng chuyên nghiệp trong mắt khách hàng. Thương hiệu được biết đến qua logo, vì vậy một logo sáng tạo và ai cũng hiểu được thông điệp mà logo đó muốn truyền đạt.

Và cũng đừng quên tăng nhận diện thương hiệu spa của mình bằng cách in logo trên túi quà, giấy chứng nhận hay thẻ quà tặng…. cung cấp cho mọi khách hàng.

Xác định chính xác khách hàng mục tiêu

Để sử dụng những công cụ tiếp cận hiệu quả nhằm thu hút khách hàng tới spa của mình thì việc xác định rõ ràng các đối tượng khách hàng một cách cẩn thận. Bởi khách hàng tiếp cận ở độ tuổi khác nhau thì việc truyền thông cũng không giống nhau.

Chẳng hạn, nếu mục tiêu kinh doanh spa của bạn là những người nội trợ trong độ tuổi từ 40 đến 50, thì những tờ rơi giới thiệu về các dịch vụ tại spa thiết kế độc đáo và kèm theo phiếu giảm giá là một gợi ý.

Mục tiêu khách hàng là giới trẻ thì truyền thông trên các mạng xã hội qua các bài tương tác, chia sẻ kinh nghiệm.

Chiến dịch marketing cho spa thành công

Việc marketing cho spa là cần thiết để mở rộng đối tượng khách hàng, mang thương hiệu đến gần hơn với nhiều người. Kết quả kinh doanh spa có thành công hay không phụ thuốc rất lớn vào chiến dịch marketing.

Để các chương trình marketing được hiệu quả bạn nên có kiến thức về marketing và phát triển thị trường, khả năng thuyết phục khách hàng.


----------

